# Drywall issues



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Bradly2osu said:


> Well they weren't commercial dehumidifiers and like I said not sure if he ran them over the winter but they were present in the fall when they moved in and this spring and summer as I was in there in both seasons and they were running. This was also the basement and there are less issues in basement than upstairs. However the whole perimeter of basement is metal studs.


What was the weather like during the framing and sheathing?

Was propane heaters used inside?

Was the house sealed up with no air movement immediately after the priming and painting?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Bradly2osu said:


> When it was finished and painted it didn't look to bad but why would seams shrink so much and I'd have so many more nail pops than normal.


"look too bad" poor seams only look worse overtime. 

Most likely it's all human error. Over wiping the feathering. Over driving screws. Not enough adhesive or skinning over... List goes on. If the drywallers are decent, everybody has bad days, weeks, jobs where they are off. Maybe some new guys. Maybe they where sooo far behind they pushed hard and let some of the critical chit slide. 

All the above? Who knows? 

Let your subs off with a tail light warranty while yours is 1 year? There is no accountability.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Might be a good idea to do retainage and or subcontractor contracts that include warranty provisions.

If he wont fix his problems you could file a small claims suit to obtain the cost of the repairs.


----------



## Zach2085 (Oct 18, 2016)

Many factors could have led to this obviously a shrinkage of mud possibly wet framing. my guess is that this is an issue of the framing being pretty rough from the get go and not taking the time to fix studs or fur them where needed. or the drywall sitting right on the floor and being pushed by the building movement. you'd have to measure ceiling to floor but the latter is easy to check hard to fix.


----------



## Bradly2osu (Oct 18, 2016)

Weather was 30s-50s for framing and 50-60s during drywall. No propane heaters were used. They may have used some kerosene heaters during finish. After painting the air condition was turned on as I put hardwood down and needed temp to stay constant.


----------



## Bradly2osu (Oct 18, 2016)

Also framing was good. All bowed studs were pulled and replaced and drywall was set an inch above floor.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Bradly2osu said:


> Weather was 30s-50s for framing and 50-60s during drywall. No propane heaters were used. They may have used some kerosene heaters during finish. After painting the air condition was turned on as I put hardwood down and needed temp to stay constant.


The comment below by Texas Wax is making the most sense at this point. :thumbsup:



Texas Wax said:


> "look too bad" poor seams only look worse overtime.
> 
> Most likely it's all human error. Over wiping the feathering. Over driving screws. Not enough adhesive or skinning over... List goes on. If the drywallers are decent, everybody has bad days, weeks, jobs where they are off. Maybe some new guys. Maybe they where sooo far behind they pushed hard and let some of the critical chit slide.
> 
> ...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Too much wallboard glue behind the board will shrink back . Causing screw pop problems . ''Green lumber don't help!''

Each coat needs to cure before the next coat ! If the prime goes on before the mud has cured ? The joints can shrink back .

The light weight muds are the new thing now ! I've seen nothing but trouble with them ! And this being one of them!!! 

I can't really say Tho fer sure ! No one can really,,, unless they were there from hang to paint . 

Drywall is a strange creature ! Way too many variables !! 

If the home was loaded with wet board ? Your problems ain't over by a damn site!! That board could still be drying out . 

READ THE BUCKET!

http://www.paintsource.net/pages/solutions/new construction/nail_pops.html


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

oh!!! Did they spray It down with the water hose? 

Or did they roll It? :whistling

You spray paint cars !

Drywall ...You roll It!


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> Too much wallboard glue behind the board will shrink back . Causing screw pop problems . ''Green lumber don't help!''
> 
> Each coat needs to cure before the next coat ! If the prime goes on before the mud has cured ? The joints can shrink back .
> 
> ...


_*READ THE BUCKET?!...*_ 

Real men don't read... 






.... buckets... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

blacktop said:


> oh!!! Did they spray It down with the water hose?
> 
> Or did they roll It? :whistling
> 
> ...


Clarify that, please. Are you saying to roll the primer, etc?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Clarify that, please. Are you saying to roll the primer, etc?


I'm saying some piss the paint down and spray the board down with a water hose! That's what I'm saying !!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Drywall Dry!! Wall !!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

blacktop said:


> The light weight muds are the new thing now ! I've seen nothing but trouble with them ! And this being one of them!!!


I never use lightweight other than an occasional use for texture. That is very rare. All purpose, all the way.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

When the board gets soaked with moisture by however means!

It's going to swell . Then It will gradually shrink up . Causing all sorts of issues . You throw some wet green lumber up In that mix? 

You got a call back from Hell!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

Seems like everyone on here dry walls instead of skim coat...besides me.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

RossDesignBuild said:


> Seems like everyone on here dry walls instead of skim coat...besides me.


How many sheets last year? 100?


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

blacktop said:


> How many sheets last year? 100?


 huh? I'm a builder not a plasterer but it's what I prefer on my jobs it's just a higher quality finished product no matter how big or small the job is. Why so salty?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

RossDesignBuild said:


> huh? I'm a builder not a plasterer but it's what I prefer on my jobs it's just a higher quality finished product no matter how big or small the job is. Why so salty?


Drywall took the place of plaster ... But not because it was a better product ! 

Sorry...Your skim coat phrase threw me off!

Sounds like your doing It the right way!!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I only use All purpose. And quick set on repairs. But always a final coat of AP. No light weight for me ever. :no:

The AP still has a little shrinkage...


----------

